# Where have the Mods gone??



## ney001 (13 Mar 2009)

Hey, is it just me or is there a lot less contribution from the mods on AAM lately, most notably Clubman, Sue Ellen etc.  I find myself frequently getting annoyed at the increase in policing on the site by 'non-mods' - a thread is just about to get interesting and it's diverted onto a topic related to posting guidelines by a normal poster.  This is okay in the case of obvious spam etc which is frequently seen on the site but for everything else it's just a bit irritating! Leave it to the Mods I say........wherever they are! 

Rant Over!


----------



## Caveat (13 Mar 2009)

ney001 said:


> I find myself frequently getting annoyed at the increase in policing on the site by 'non-mods' - a thread is just about to get interesting and it's diverted onto a topic related to posting guidelines by a normal poster.


 
I think it's usually harmless enough myself - if no mods are around I don't consider it to be a problem as long as it is done with a reasonable tone.  

Better than threads constantly descending into chaos IMO.


----------



## ney001 (13 Mar 2009)

I agree that certainly threads can go off on a completely different track, but I just find the frequency of this a bit annoying, no sooner has somebody posted something fairly benign ie not defamatory etc then a poster jumps in with the old posting guidelines or some comment which shuts down discussion altogether.    Leave it to the mods guys - it's what they do! 

Anyway, maybe it is just me that is getting annoyed by the 'little hitlers'


----------



## jhegarty (13 Mar 2009)

On this to note is that most of the mods don't have moderator in their title. So it may have been a mod anyway.


----------



## DeeFox (13 Mar 2009)

I think this is in the incorrect forum.....it should be in Letting off Steam.

(Only Joking!!!!!  And I still haven't worked out how to do a smiley face...).


----------



## ney001 (13 Mar 2009)

jhegarty said:


> On this to note is that most of the mods don't have moderator in their title. So it may have been a mod anyway.



Is there a list of the mods on AAM?


----------



## Smashbox (13 Mar 2009)

Sue Ellen has been around. Clubman not so much so, but Brendan and DrM has been around too.


----------



## ajapale (13 Mar 2009)

I would prefer to see posters use the report post facility  rather than engaging in free lance modding on the thread.

aj


----------



## Vanilla (13 Mar 2009)

ajapale said:


> I would prefer to see posters use the report post facility  rather than engaging in free lance modding on the thread.
> 
> aj


 

Maybe you could form a union. A union of mods. MUI? Then together stamp out this nasty infiltration of non-mods trying to do mod jobs.


----------



## cole (13 Mar 2009)

Please refer to .


----------



## Purple (13 Mar 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Maybe you could form a union. A union of mods. MUI? Then together stamp out this nasty infiltration of non-mods trying to do mod jobs.


LOL  Don't poke the hornets’ nest.


----------



## ney001 (13 Mar 2009)

ajapale said:


> I would prefer to see posters use the report post facility  rather than engaging in free lance modding on the thread.
> 
> aj



Yep, this pretty much sums up what I think.  Too many indians and not enough chiefs!!


----------



## Caveat (13 Mar 2009)

ney001 said:


> Yep, this pretty much sums up what I think. Too many indians and not enough chiefs!!


 
I take AJ's & ney's point alright but I think there is sometimes a fine line between 'wannabe modding' and simply advising/being helpful.

I mean, is it out of order to remind posters that we can't talk about medical issues or that there is a ban on public sector bashing? I don't think so generally. It's a bit OTT to actually 'report' such posters if that is the only alternative - no?


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Mar 2009)

ney001 said:


> then a poster jumps in with the old posting guidelines or some comment which shuts down discussion altogether. Leave it to the mods guys - it's what they do!
> 
> Anyway, maybe it is just me that is getting annoyed by the 'little hitlers'


 
I have noticed the marked reduction in mod input. A few months back I was getting somewhat frustrated by my perception of sometimes heavy handedness by mods on posters for which might be seen by some as minor infractions. ( I even got a non expiring penalty point for voicing this too loudly ) . However I now find it increasingly frustrating when posters start threads that have been repeated before, sometimes the same type of question asked several times over the same day, without searching or taking a serious thread wayyyy off topic. I also admit to having pointed out the posting guidelines a few times. (mea maxima culpa) I hope I don't start growing a toothbrush moustache . I'm sure the mods have enough to do trying to earn a living than reading loads of reports on posters, might not a bit of self-regulation be ok?


----------



## Sylvester3 (13 Mar 2009)

If you are missing the attention, write something libelous. Brendan seems very attached to his house for some reason...


----------



## DavyJones (13 Mar 2009)

Wanna be mods grate me a bit aswell but nothing major. It is good that we are fairly "self-regulated". 

I haven't really noticed the lack of mods, AJ is around often and the Chief is usually here.


----------



## ney001 (13 Mar 2009)

I think where the likes of medical issues are mentioned, all regular users of AAM know the rules about medical issues, if someone posts something medical related just ignore it until a mod sees it and makes a decision. The same with advertising etc, posters are immediately jumping on the bandwagon, telling poster no advertising  - this to me is again a clear case of report the post or wait until mod removes it - normal posters do not need to comment on every little infringement!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Mar 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (13 Mar 2009)

I used the report post once for a spammer and got a reply telling me not to report obvious spam because it wastes mod time. I don't use it anymore


----------



## Chocks away (13 Mar 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Old_Mods_photo.jpg

These two look remarkably like our dear leader and his aide-de-camp, although the writing on the windshield would give the impression that it was Derek Trotter Esq and his younger bro Roderick


----------



## Chocks away (13 Mar 2009)

DeeFox said:


> I think this is in the incorrect forum.....it should be in Letting off Steam.
> 
> (Only Joking!!!!!  And I still haven't worked out how to do a smiley face...).


 There you are Dee. An extra one for your perseverence and the green one for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## ajapale (14 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> I used the report post once for a spammer and got a reply telling me not to report obvious spam because it wastes mod time. I don't use it anymore



I imagine this was some time back. The system in the background is a little more streamlined now.

aj


----------



## Caveat (14 Mar 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> [broken link removed]



Damn.  Where _does_ she get them?


----------



## sandrat (14 Mar 2009)

ajapale said:


> I imagine this was some time back. The system in the background is a little more streamlined now.
> 
> aj


 
January?


----------



## Caveat (14 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> January?



In fairness though the posting guidelines do advise against reporting 'obvious spam' - so maybe this was the case?


----------



## z103 (15 Mar 2009)

> However I now find it increasingly frustrating when posters start threads that have been repeated before, sometimes the same type of question asked several times over the same day, without searching or taking a serious thread wayyyy off topic


That's the nature of boards like this, I've noticed with other boards I've posted on as well. They have a certain life-cycle. People come and go, and the same old chestnuts get posted again and again. Same old arguments too - speeding, drugs, noisy neighbours etc, etc...

Then people (regulars) start questioning - 'why bother posting? - I've already answered this a year ago. Someone else will reply'. Eventually, people get bored with it all, and don't bother even reading the board.


----------



## sandrat (15 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> In fairness though the posting guidelines do advise against reporting 'obvious spam' - so maybe this was the case?


 
Might have been, just remember it had been there for a couple of hours at the time so thought it had been missed


----------



## ajapale (15 Mar 2009)

Brendan said:


> There is a Report Post facility which is the little red triangle  on the top right of the screen. (Click it now if you want to see how it works!)
> 
> There is no need to report obvious spam. The moderators delete it promptly anyway.
> 
> ...



...And the following is the statement which appears when you click the report post  icon.



> Please do not report obvious spam. The moderators notice it very promptly and delete it. Use this facility to report breaches of the Posting Guidelines. The moderators will decide whether or not the post warrants editing or deletion.



The standing instruction is not to report obvious spam.


----------

